# sub contractor



## aees115 (Nov 25, 2004)

i am from new jersey and i am running as a sub in storms for 70 an hour per truck i do this for something to so in the storm because all my contracts need to be done when its done snowing. what does an average sub make where your at or what do you pay an average sub?


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

You should post this in the regular snow plowing forum or the elements of business forum. In the personal use forum most people just plow there own driveways. By the way I charge $30 for 15 minutes so I guess that would be $120 an hour. I wouldn't leave the house for $70 an hour but everything costs more in Alaska.


----------

